# 12 Hours of Sebring: Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As Audi Sport North America set out on I-95 to Sebring, Florida, an air of tension loomed. Though performance balancing by the IMSA sanctioning body of the American Le Mans Series hadn’t pushed Audi Sport boss Dr. Wolfgang Ulrich into pulling out of the series entirely, the team had to be thinking of the strong LM P2 competition they’d meet in Florida during the 12-hour race day on Saturday. The Porsche Spyder would be back in greater numbers, and Acura had mounted a multi-car and even mult-chassis campaign of teams that represented the who’s who of IRL open-wheel racing. That competition would make for one hard-fought win, though it wouldn’t stop Audi from hitting its eighth straight victory at the rough and tumble Florida track.
* Full Story *


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

R10 ftw. Audi pwns all. THE END


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (GTIbassplayer)*

audi > all


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (dub_IN)*

Next hottest trend in A4 modification:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Preppy)*

















CF, OE seats Hawttt








Porsche GT Cup Races Sebring Raceway, bout 4 weeks before the 12hour race! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWRedcoat at 6:18 PM 3-22-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (VWRedcoat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedcoat* »_ n39709069_30783902_3819.jpg[/img]
Porsche GT Cup Races Sebring Raceway, bout 4 weeks before the 12hour race! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by VWRedcoat at 6:18 PM 3-22-2007_

That's hot.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

Many thanks to Christian and the Florida Chapter!! What an event, I've been hearing all kinds of things about Sebring, only the postitive ones were true. Also, the parade lap in Derick Bell's old car was a total BLAST!


----------

